# kernel module rtl8139 (netzwerkkarte)

## razorbuzz

hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt erfolgreich gentoo bis stage 3 installliert habe, und meine netzwerkarte erst als modul rtl 8139 eingebunden habe, => kein connect mit adsl-start

dann fest eincompiliert habe => kein connect.

fehlermeldungen:

faild to load modul  rtl8139   ( bei modul konfig )

kernel habe ich mit emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ( müsste 2.4.18 sein)

hat jemand eine idee wie ich die netzwerkkarte sicher einbinde, damit ich endlich mit adsl-setup online gehen kann ? ( ach ja, die beiden paket rpppoe und ppp?? die immer in den posts genannt werden habe ich correct installiert und funktionieren ja auch wenn ich die chroot umgebung unter suse starte.

ich will weg von suse...

----------

## Scandium

hi, der fehler liegt vielleicht daran dass rtl8139 das alte modul ist und in 2.4 kernels 8139too für die Realtek 8139 Karten benutzt wird

----------

## razorbuzz

was muss ich genau bei /etc/conf.d/net eintragen wenn ich 2 netzwerkkarten habe  und dsl benutze ?

eth0

eth1

----------

## Scandium

k.a. bin hinter nem router wo ich keinen root zugriff habe deswegen hab ich DSL noch nie eingerichtet ... sorry

----------

## Gominik

Du musst wissen welche Netzwerkkarte für DSL und welche fürs Netzwerk.

Angenommen eth0 ist die Karte fürs Netzwerk, dann richtest du die Netzwerkkarte genauso wie in der Anleitung beschrieben ein. eth1 (für DSL) lässt du unkonfiguriert, also auskommentiert. Dann musst du einrichten, dass die Karte fürs Netzwerk bei jedem Booten gestartet wird, das geht mit "rc-update add eth0 add", steht aber auch gut in der Anleitung beschrieben. eth1 kannst du dann per adsl-setup für DSL einrichten.

Achtung: bei mir waren eth0 und eth1 nach der Installation im Vergleich zu während der Installation vertauscht.

Tschö

Gom

----------

